# New Scamcast bill!!! I'm in shock!!!



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

Just got my new Comcast bill today and low and behold it has gone up again. I live in San Jose, Ca. and my cable bill has gone up 2 times, or about 15%, in the last few months. Comcast is nuts if they think they can keep doing this and expect to keep customers. I have now seen the new E* Superdish and their new receivers and I'm drooling. Unfortunatly their new hardware possibly won't be out until the end of the year and I don't want to commit to a satellite contract now and get equipment that is being phased out, I want the newest stuff. It just burns me up about cable and their tactics. Thanks for listening to my rant, I'm done now and have a nice day.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome to DBS Talk. What channels are you interested in? Be sure to check out both Dish Network as well as DirecTV.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Welcome Ace,

I am in the Sunnyvale area and have been a Dish customer for about 6 months now. I just called up Comcast to cancel my cable subscription and asked what would happen to my cable modem rates. She said it would go from $42.95 to $57.95. I told her to cancel that as well. She asked if I would be open to some promotions that would allow me to keep my cable modem at $42.95. Nothing to lose I told her. She offered me 6 months of extended basic at $19.95/month or 1 year of locals only for $8/month. Since DSL is $50/month and my cable modem is much faster, I decided to take the locals package for $8 a month and keep my cable modem at $42.95. That also allows me to have other sets in the house with locals as opposed to putting DSS receivers in the guest room. I felt they offered a reasonable deal although I will have to deal with the whole situation again in a year, for your situation you may be able to get a better deal than you have especially if you tell them you are ordering Satellite equipment. If it doesn't work with the first sales person then call again at the end of the day. 

..Doyle


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ace _
> *Just got my new Comcast bill today and low and behold it has gone up again. I live in San Jose, Ca. and my cable bill has gone up 2 times, or about 15%, in the last few months. Comcast is nuts if they think they can keep doing this and expect to keep customers. I have now seen the new E* Superdish and their new receivers and I'm drooling. Unfortunatly their new hardware possibly won't be out until the end of the year and I don't want to commit to a satellite contract now and get equipment that is being phased out, I want the newest stuff. It just burns me up about cable and their tactics. Thanks for listening to my rant, I'm done now and have a nice day. *


What is your Rate ????

I have Directv And comcast for my internet I love it would not trade it for the world :

Hi and welcome to DBSTALK


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

My new rate for the digital gold package is $88 and some change and I have 2 digital boxes. MY plan is to wait a few months and hopefully the new E* superdish and some of their new receivers will hit the market and then go for it then. I really like the idea of being able to get all programming(including HDTV and locals) using only 1 dish. I have a digital tv and would like to eventually take advantage of that capability. I need programming on 4 tv's, so I'm thinking that purchasing my equipment would be too expensive. I know about the E* digital home plan for 4 tv's, but I don't want equipment that's being phased out. I'd rather have the 311 receivers with the extra memory to eliminate "retrieving program information" screen that's common with the 301's. My dream set-up is a PVR 921 for my main digital set and 3 311's in the other rooms. Echostars track record on releasing new products is not so good, but I'll try to wait as long as I can for the new hardware. Later.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

Ace, there really is no such thing as the "latest hardware" with respect to consumer products. You want to wait for the Super Dish... fine.
When it finally hits market, will only have perhaps two years value at best.
Go for it now and enjoy....


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ace _
> *My new rate for the digital gold package is $88 and some change and I have 2 digital boxes. MY plan is to wait a few months and hopefully the new E* superdish and some of their new receivers will hit the market and then go for it then. I really like the idea of being able to get all programming(including HDTV and locals) using only 1 dish. I have a digital tv and would like to eventually take advantage of that capability. I need programming on 4 tv's, so I'm thinking that purchasing my equipment would be too expensive. I know about the E* digital home plan for 4 tv's, but I don't want equipment that's being phased out. I'd rather have the 311 receivers with the extra memory to eliminate "retrieving program information" screen that's common with the 301's. My dream set-up is a PVR 921 for my main digital set and 3 311's in the other rooms. Echostars track record on releasing new products is not so good, but I'll try to wait as long as I can for the new hardware. Later. *


Is that The package with all the premium channels ??? 
In philly its $95 A month Phew Thats alot :shrug:


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *
> 
> Is that The package with all the premium channels ???
> In philly its $95 A month Phew Thats alot :shrug: *


The package with all premiums is called the "platinum package" and I have the one just below that. It's actually $76.99 a month, but after taxes and various fees it comes out to be $88.50. Still haven't decided what to do yet.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ok where are you from ???? 


What premium channels do you sub too ???


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

I live in San Jose, Ca. and I get 4 Showtimes, 4 HBO's, 3 Starz and 6 Encores.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish AEP AT150
8 HBOs
5 Cinemax, 
6 Show, 
4 TMC, 
7 Starz, 
5 Themes, 
2 Encores, 
1 Sundance, 
1 Flix, 
1 Flix . 
=40 movie channels


----------

